# Fuel-less home



## hazeinmybong (May 31, 2018)

I quit driving in October 2009 after a DUI. This was the first time I had a gun pulled on me and I was being as cooperative as I think I have to be. So, I decided to quit driving. 

I am pretty sure I can get Trek to finance me on a tandem I am REALLY in love with. Seriously, I drink 211, eat mushrooms, and read from my journal of painful memories trying to erase the good memories I have of this bike, like in "The Butterfly Effect." 

The thing is, I already have a bike. The tandem/utility is like $6000 and I kind of think about having Trek as some sort of sponsor in the future. I actually did canvasing in Waukesha, WI for Mary Burke for her gubernatorial bid in the recall election. 

So, I want someone who is considering to also go fuel-less to finance a nice bicycle for themselves in the same household. You really do need to experience the performance of a carbon fiber bicycle. Going from 18.5mph to 21mph is more than 13.5% improvement in performance. 

Anyway, help me out,
Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 31, 2018)

hazeinmybong said:


> I am pretty sure I can get Trek to finance me on a tandem I am REALLY in love with.



how would you do that im pretty sure they just dont hand out 6k bikes.

and are you asking for somebody to move in with you? im kinda confused.


----------



## hazeinmybong (May 31, 2018)

Are you interested or being an asshole?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 31, 2018)

um no i was interested. but good luck with all of that.


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KJjVMqNIgA_


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curb_weight


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXnxTNIWkc&list=RD7KJjVMqNIgA&index=2_


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

https://nypost.com/2018/05/08/suvs-blamed-for-big-surge-in-pedestrian-deaths/


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1plPyJdXKIY_


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

Bicycle towns should regulate the curb weight of vehicles owned by the citizens in those municipalities.


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2brox2NOTY_


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 3, 2018)

please dont spam yer own thread.


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

http://www.wkow.com/story/37781687/...pen-in-allied-neighborhood-in-nearly-a-decade


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEVu1tcUGnc_


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I-Xwxbm4vs_


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 3, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcuL2lTFp34_


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 7, 2018)

Wow. I’d quit drinking 211 immediately first off. I lived over a year without a personal vehicle. Using a family car again. But a good bike is nice yes. But personally I’m okay with one that works for me from a thrift store.


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 7, 2018)

@hazeinmybong you are one of the most confusing posters I have ever seen on this website...

I am taking it that you are looking for someone else with the same idea to move into a house with you and finance a bike for themselves to create a fuel free household?

Will the household have gas or electricity? Because those both need fuel to accomplish. Unless you have solar and wood.


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 13, 2018)

The idea is to get a credit card as a way to improve credit rather than to purchase a car note. I was kind of trying to sell someone on a bike and split the costs on an apartment.

Now, I think I will hack my current bike into a tandem/cargo and get a credit card for a new daily rider. My bike is a 2006 Trek 5000. I think I can do some additive paper-mache construction and make it into a tandem like the Hase Pino. I've used West-Systems epoxy before, and I've seen woven carbon fiber on amazon. This was supposed to be a housing thread though and this is is becoming a bike thread.


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 13, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> @hazeinmybongWill the household have gas or electricity? Because those both need fuel to accomplish. Unless you have solar and wood.



Wood is fuel


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 13, 2018)

hazeinmybong said:


> Wood is fuel



are there a lot of apartments in winthrop iowa that have wood stoves in them?


----------



## hazeinmybong (Jun 13, 2018)

_Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R_bsTIjEj8_


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 13, 2018)

hazeinmybong said:


> _Link:
> Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R_bsTIjEj8
> _




welp that sure answered my question and is 100% in no way off topic and is relevant to yer original post. thanks for the info.


----------



## Coywolf (Jun 13, 2018)

hazeinmybong said:


> Wood is fuel



Uh, ya. A renewable one. Unlike propane and gasoline.

If you want to put it that way, you should find a way to haul water on your bicycle, because hooking up to city utilities in an incredible use of fuel.


----------

